# Mopani Wood



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought this real small piece of Mopani wood at Big Al's on saturday methinks.
7"x2"x4"
Cleaned it good and let it sit in a bucket of tankwater for a day.
It's been in the tank since Monday.
Without the lights on I can tell that there is my water is REALLY tinted brownish/red from a distance.

Is this alright? I read somewhere that it releases tanins or womeething and that it's good for the P's?
Am I wrong?
And I got carbon in here. Will the carbon get rid of the tanins or should I take the carbon out?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yes it sounds like your wood is releasing tannins, it is very good for p's because it will soften the water and lower the pH.

i've never had carbon actually remove a signifigant amount of the tannins, if the wood is new it will darken the water considerabily but should slow over time.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yes it sounds like your wood is releasing tannins, it is very good for p's because it will soften the water and lower the pH.
> 
> i've never had carbon actually remove a signifigant amount of the tannins, if the wood is new it will darken the water considerabily but should slow over time.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.

I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.

Harry


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> *I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.*
> ...


Oh?
I didn't know of this.
I thought carbon greatly reduced the tanks "bad odour"
I thought this was why carbon was used.
*confused*


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

the_skdster said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> *I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.*
> ...


Oh?
I didn't know of this.
I thought carbon greatly reduced the tanks "bad odour"
I thought this was why carbon was used.
*confused*
[/quote]
i like the odor my fish tank gives off. a nice 'earthy' smell. anyone else like the smell?


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

You were supposed to boil the wood first this gets rid of most of the tannins, not all of it, and it gets rid of anything else that might be hiding in there.



the_skdster said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> *I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.*
> ...


Oh?
I didn't know of this.
I thought carbon greatly reduced the tanks "bad odour"
I thought this was why carbon was used.
*confused* [/quote]

it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> *I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.*
> ...


Oh?
I didn't know of this.
I thought carbon greatly reduced the tanks "bad odour"
I thought this was why carbon was used.
*confused* [/quote]
*
it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood*
[/quote]

Just curious as to when large enough quantities of burnt wood fall into lakes/streams/rivers that it causes enough of a change in the water to make a difference?

No, carbon in your filter is definatley not neccissary and my fish tanks have rarely if ever given off a bad odor. If your tank is giving off an unpleasant odor, there is something wrong there and you need to do some investigating.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood[/b]


Just curious as to when large enough quantities of burnt wood fall into lakes/streams/rivers that it causes enough of a change in the water to make a difference?

No, carbon in your filter is definatley not neccissary and my fish tanks have rarely if ever given off a bad odor. If your tank is giving off an unpleasant odor, there is something wrong there and you need to do some investigating.
[/quote]

I can't think of any instances in nature where burnt wood is a normal, permanent part of the water system.

The carbon used in fishtanks is actually bituminous coal. Coal is heat-treated in ovens to produce bituminous coal.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Mopani wood always gives off tannins even if you boiled it first. I know this because i also use this wood and bought it from big als as well. Personally i like the tint that it gives the water. I have been using the wood in the tank for about 2 months and it still gives off the tannins but not as much as when is was new.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

soon2breed said:


> Mopani wood always gives off tannins even if you boiled it first. I know this because i also use this wood and bought it from big als as well. Personally i like the tint that it gives the water. I have been using the wood in the tank for about 2 months and it still gives off the tannins but not as much as when is was new.


yeah that is the idea, you repeat the process to get most of the tannins out, then put it in your tank. It could be on personal preference as well..........


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

McDoddridge said:


> i like the odor my fish tank gives off. a nice 'earthy' smell. anyone else like the smell?


I smell mine before every water change as an added check to see how things are going, and yes, I do like the earthy smell - it always reminds me of the vegetable garden when I was a kid.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

The annoying thing about leaching wood in a planted tank is that the tannins block out a lot of the UV light from your lamp. Also, if carbon is used to remove the tannins, many of the minerals and metals (and added ferts) get absorbed by the carbon and the plants suffer from lack of these nutrients. If you have a planted tank, the only solution is replace the ferts after each carbon use(actually even in a non planted tank, one theory about hole in the head disease is that it is caused by the carbon removing nutrients and minerals from the water, although it has not been proven.)


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

DC2RJUN said:


> You were supposed to boil the wood first this gets rid of most of the tannins, not all of it, and it gets rid of anything else that might be hiding in there.
> 
> it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood


Hmm dont recall the Amazon RAINFOREST having a big forest fire problem.........


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> You were supposed to boil the wood first this gets rid of most of the tannins, not all of it, and it gets rid of anything else that might be hiding in there.
> 
> it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood


Hmm dont recall the Amazon RAINFOREST having a big forest fire problem.........
[/quote]


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> You were supposed to boil the wood first this gets rid of most of the tannins, not all of it, and it gets rid of anything else that might be hiding in there.
> 
> it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood


Hmm dont recall the Amazon RAINFOREST having a big forest fire problem......... [/quote]

Why does it have to a rain forest.....by naturally I don't mean......


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

DC2RJUN said:


> You were supposed to boil the wood first this gets rid of most of the tannins, not all of it, and it gets rid of anything else that might be hiding in there.
> 
> it should be used on a regular basis, carbon in water occur naturally in nature......... burnt wood


Hmm dont recall the Amazon RAINFOREST having a big forest fire problem......... [/quote]

Why does it have to a rain forest.....by naturally I don't mean......
[/quote]


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't use CArbon







dang I am sick of learning that everything I do is wrong!







if I don't use carbon in my filter what should I use?? I want a planted piranha tank if it kills me....(its been doin a decent job sofar







) and if the carbon is removing essentials from the tank for the plants and such, I'll have problems right?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.
> ...


its because the mainstream hobby has been using carbon as a quck fix and short term filtration needs. 
they make those cartrages that are just filter floss and carbon and expect you to replace the carbon every other week. Another case of the general practice setting a bad standard.

As to the original question here. I wouldn't do anything about the tannis. Infact your P's are probably loving the water condition. let them enjoy it. It may be rough on your eyes. but that is similar to the tyope of water that they naturally come from. They probably feel at home.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Carbon will actually remove at least some of the tannins (humic acids) as long as it in active, which is about one month from set up. Obviously a new driftwood releases much more tannins than a carbon cartridge can remove.
> 
> I cannot actually figure out why some hobbyists use carbon in their filters.
> One is supposed to use them only in order to remove possible poisons or medicines after a cure treatment from the tank water. But not on regular basis.
> ...


its because the mainstream hobby has been using carbon as a quck fix and short term filtration needs. 
they make those cartrages that are just filter floss and carbon and expect you to replace the carbon every other week. Another case of the general practice setting a bad standard.

As to the original question here. I wouldn't do anything about the tannis. Infact your P's are probably loving the water condition. let them enjoy it. It may be rough on your eyes. but that is similar to the tyope of water that they naturally come from. They probably feel at home.
[/quote]
Actually, I love the brown/reddish tint it has on the water.
My water is still crystal clear so it looks awesome!
and no, it does not look like piss, it looks like, well... brown/reddish tint.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

In that case fugetabout it.


----------

